# RA Supplement if landlord won't sign- hardship case?



## Rocha (22 May 2012)

Hello Everyone, 

I am nearly finished a FAS course and am in receipt of OPFA. Due to the new 2012 Budget Guidelines, i will not be able to claim half rate JSB if i dont find a job, and so far i've found nothing. Not even with free work placement relevant to my course :-(

I am not in receipt of rent allowance so far as i understood i wasn't entitled to it when getting FAS & OPFP.

My question is: Can i get SWA based on hardship? i've asked my landlords to sign the RA form- i emailed them the link as they are not living in the country. I am afraid they might refuse and i will suffer extreme hardship trying to pay the rent without assistance. 

Thanks


----------



## gipimann (22 May 2012)

The landlord is obliged to supply information as part of the application - if they don't sign it and provide that information, the application can't be processed.

There are other criteria for getting rent supplement including having rented privately for 6 of the previous 12 months or having been assessed by the local authority as having a housing need and be on their housing list.


----------



## Rocha (22 May 2012)

Gipimann, 

I rented my last house  for 6 years and got rent allowance twice there, but only for 10 weeks at a time when i moved in and when my hours were cut.

They did negotiate the rent and dropped it €50 pw during downturn but in the town i live in rents are high, more so than the 1 parent 1 child limit. And i couldn't get RA in the house

This house im in since 1st Feb it is belong to friends of mine living in Oz, and they negotiated a good rent deal. We have a contract. 

I have been assessed by the council and have my "official" needs letter dated two years ago- i'm more in need now than ever as at least i was working a few hours back then ( id been cut 40hrs pw to 21)


----------



## gipimann (22 May 2012)

Just to clarify - have you rented privately (not necessarily in one place) for 6 months in the past 12 months?  If you moved from one house to another, you will have to provide evidence of your previous tenancy (rent book, copy of lease, etc) as part of your application.

The housing needs assessment must have been made within the past 12 months so the letter you have is out of date and won't be accepted.

The rent at your current place must be at or below the maximum rent limit for your family size and county.

You can find more information, along with the 2012 maximum rent limits here:

http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Schemes/SupplementaryWelfareAllowance/Pages/RentSupplement.aspx


----------



## Rocha (19 Jun 2012)

Gipimann, 
I have been renting privately for more than six months and have documents for these rentals. I've contacted the DPP Officer and she is happy with my letter that i'm on waiting list ( But contacted Council to stress my situation, update letter & have app to review TG!)
The cap is 520 and i pay 475 per month.

SO! my problem is that landlords Still havent signed RA Doc's. They are saying they want to increase rent 100p/m (thus id be outside cap!)  as they are not declaring the house rented and its not registered.

Other option is to do Rent-a-room scheme, where they can earn 10,000pa, and do not have to register with PRTB. However they want a letter from an accountant to cover themselves.....

I'm really getting anxious as my Fas payments stop in two weeks and i have nothing arranged re rent allowance.


----------



## WindUp (19 Jun 2012)

Unfortunately they cannot do the Rent-a-room scheme if it is not therre sole or main residence

http://www.revenue.ie/en/tax/it/leaflets/it70.html#section11

do you pay them directly or through an agent? if directly deduct 20% of the rent from them --- actually dont pay them anything for a while to cover 20% of the 5 months you have paid already

You are required by law to withhold it 
http://www.revenue.ie/en/tax/it/leaflets/it70.html#section21


----------



## Rocha (19 Jun 2012)

I really REALLY need the RA, yes withhoding a months rent and paying over to Revenue would about cover the 20%'s. 

The prob is they are "friends" of mine, average rents here are 700pm and i was in college we came to an agreement to have the rent @ 475 so they'd be getting something for the house and i would be able to afford the rent without assistance.

I HAD 209 fas inc travel allowance, & 202 lone parents per week so paying the rent was managable, howerver from 6th July i am finished FAS and wont have that, there fore i will  be reduced to 202 per week and cannot get half rate JA/JB since the budget. 

Basicially they DO NOT want to do RA...I will be in intense hardship as i already have got my CU loans reduced to 50pw from 90, and with rent of 110 pw how am i to manage a bill let amind buy enough groceries with €40???!!


----------



## partnership (21 Jun 2012)

If they are firends can you get them to sign it is 520 and pay the extra 55 yourself.  At least you would be getting something towards your rent.  Not ideal I know but loads of people are doing it because a lot of landlords want higher rent and rather than move out people pay themselves.


----------



## SarahMc (24 Jun 2012)

They do not have to accept RA, and it looks like they are dead set against it. Bit foolish on their part as the rent is so low they would have a low or zero tax liability.

You are going to have to get househunting as the sums simply dont stack up for you to stay there.


----------

